# Evap line? Or faint positive?



## KatieA

Hi everyone! I’m Katie. We are currently ttc number 2. I am 9dpo today. Yesterday morning, I took an equate blue dye test. It showed up negative. I came back to it 5(ish) hours later and saw a very faint line. It’s easier to see in person compared to the picture. I have never had an evap before, so I was quite surprised. I think it had color to it, but i'm not sure if i'm overanalyzing.... Anyway. I took another test in the middle of the night when I woke up to pee. Once again, negative. But when I looked at it later when I got up (2 hours or so later), it had a for sure line. (Dollar store cheapie, but it was pink dye). What do you think? I know you aren't supposed to look at it passed the 10 minute mark, but i've never had evaps before and got two in a row? I can't help but be a little excited!


----------



## Aphy

With this pregnancy I also took a test at 10dpo in the middle of the night and when I didn't see anything obvious I left it. The next morning there was a pink line. When I got back from work that afternoon I took another test and the line was easy to see within the time frame so it isn't impossible but it could also be an evap. Only way to really know is to keep testing until its an undoubtable line. Following along and fx for you!


----------



## mridula

I see lines on both but not very sure about the color?! Keep testing and good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------

